# Our Cayo de Agua viv



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody  friend and new people 

Here I want to show you another our tank, where live Cayo de Agua pair.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That is very beautiful- again. As I have said before, my friend, you are a real artist, when it comes to design and planting. :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> That is very beautiful- again. As I have said before, my friend, you are a real artist, when it comes to design and planting. :2thumb:



Thank you mate  always enjoys to read your feedbacks :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> Thank you mate  always enjoys to read your feedbacks :no1:


I try to be honest, mate- if I didn't like it I would say so.


EDIT: Or say nothing, lol!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good Mantas. Nice to see without looking at them on my mobile screen on facebook!

Oh and the Pums look absolutely awesome


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> Looking good Mantas. Nice to see without looking at them on my mobile screen on facebook!
> 
> Oh and the Pums look absolutely awesome


Thanks Liam  

Why you not looking at facebook true computer? 

Thank you  yeah, they look nice, just want one more  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody else keep them?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

New photos:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Mantas.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Mike ))) :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

New photo :


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

What plant is this?!

I absolutely LOVE it!!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here you go Lindsay.
Ionantha Ionantha


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I got mine from: 
leaffrog tropicals
Well done Mike, you are expert.
Few more photos:
Both can seen in this photo: 

More often I see them around canisters now.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> I got mine from:
> leaffrog tropicals
> Well done Mike, you are expert.
> Few more photos:
> ...


That sounds encouraging... :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I had awesome luck with Ionantha Ionantha, Scaposa and Rubra. Very nice!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I planing to change lamps in this viv . As plants not really grow, broms looks bad.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I wouldn't keep changing the lights. The viv you have seen of my terribs recently took MONTHS to actually root and START growing. Now that they have started they wont stop. 

I presume you are still talking about your cayo de agua viv? Give it time Mantas you only just set it up  Dont worry

Your Tillandsias are proof the lighting is fine


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> I wouldn't keep changing the lights. The viv you have seen of my terribs recently took MONTHS to actually root and START growing. Now that they have started they wont stop.
> 
> I presume you are still talking about your cayo de agua viv? Give it time Mantas you only just set it up  Dont worry
> 
> Your Tillandsias are proof the lighting is fine



Mate  In my Leucomelas viv, everything was oposite way  and I tough lighting is bad, don`t compare your profesional lighting and this one... same as my Leucomelas viv have profesional lighting system  .
This one canopy accept only certain lamps, which only two makers do and cheaper tubes, what I have : Moonlight and Tropical. 
I see a point in your words mate, but this light need to be changed, believe. Looks so dark inside.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Update my friends 

New pics:




Male

Female


Female


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Update :

Test tubes added

Broms from Mike doing amazing I think


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

apologies if this is a stupid question... what are the test tubes for?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> apologies if this is a stupid question... what are the test tubes for?


somewhere for mum to drop tads Linds

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done Mantas. The frogs look amazing too


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry for late reply, yes mr Pigeon, its for tads  than you can see how they develope  .

Liam : Thank you, I still trying to make better pics  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Today I was pleased with not bad mood of this cute model







. Almost reached what I want in photo (35mm - can you believe it?)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> Today I was pleased with not bad mood of this cute model image . Almost reached what I want in photo (35mm - can you believe it?)
> http://s743.photobucket.com/user/Orlauskas/media/DSC_0001_zpse8242dbb.jpg.htmlimage


Stunning frog, my friend! :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you very much dear friend


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

New and fresh photos (unfortunately by bad camera phone this time) . Very rare I can see frog on glass and not scary them to make quick photo :


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

:gasp: wow. i have seen some amazing setups on here but this takes the cake. Well done, incredible :no1:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

JRB 89 said:


> :gasp: wow. i have seen some amazing setups on here but this takes the cake. Well done, incredible :no1:


Wow, never heard feedback such this about this vivarium  . Its unique, different  . Pleased to hear that, thx mate.


----------

